

Microsoft Limited Public License Platform Restriction (exhibit B, 3(f)) - nvader
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/cc300389.aspx

======
icefox
(F) Platform Limitation - The licenses granted in sections 2(A) and 2(B)
extend only to the software or derivative works that you create that run on a
Microsoft Windows operating system product.

------
nvader
Context: I wanted to include a sample file from their MSDN website in the repo
of a toy project of mine for testing. Apparently that would be a bad idea.

